# Ande premium or Berkley Biggame Hi-Test



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

:fishing: have decided to put either 1 of these mono lines on my Diawa emcast sport & my
Okuma Avenger for surfishing. which line do you think i should go with considering i will be casting sinkers 4-6 oz. :fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

imho...i think the berkley is softer and easier to manage. BG and Ande are both old school, tough lines though. Tried and true....Id personally go with a 'new' copolymer line like Suffix Tri, Gamma, or Yozuri Hybrid. Theyre softer, plyable, and have good abrasion resistance.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> imho...i think the berkley is softer and easier to manage. BG and Ande are both old school, tough lines though. Tried and true....Id personally go with a 'new' copolymer line like Suffix Tri, Gamma, or Yozuri Hybrid. Theyre softer, plyable, and have good abrasion resistance.


*I AGREE WITH TREED... BIG GAME OVER ANDE.WAY TOO MUCH MEMORY. I COULD NEVER UNDERSTAND THE LOYALTY OF ANGLERS TO THIS LINE? I MUST BE MISSING SOMETHING..LIKE SLINKY THE TOY, REMEMBER?
YO-ZURI IS NICE LINE. THE STRETCH (PLYABILITY) IS UNREAL. I TIED ONE END TO A TREE & WALKED OFF 15YDS. & STILL WITH A TIGHT DRAG IT HELD. *JUST MY 2CENTS. GOOD LUCK, Stevie:fishing:


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Gotta agree*

Go with the BG. Ande definately has memory issues


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*I'm one*

of those that's loyal to big game, Iv'e been using it for over 15 years, tough tough line.Hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

ande has a memory that can last two lifetimes. maybe we use it as medicine for ppl w/ alzheimers!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I actually use both Ande Premium and Berkley Big Game (not Hi-Test) in 15lb test.  While both are comparably stiffer than the new crop of co-polymer lines, they are still excellent lines. The Ande Premium (in their "Envy Green" color) measures out at 0.40mm, as does the Berkley Big Game ("Solar Collector" color), which is comparable to Tritanium 17. The stiffness isn't so much of an issue with my conventional surf reels, but is a bit harder to use with spinning gear. That does not detract from their toughness; both lines are very strong, but more importantly, it is extremely consistent. I know exactly how much pressure I can put on the line before it breaks, and it's consistent from spool to spool. 

My most recent "favorite" line (other than my usual standby Ande or Berkley) is the Cabela's Salt Striker line. It's a co-polymer line that's offered in clear, yellow and blue. While it's very limp, the most striking feature is the thickness (or lack thereof). The 15lb line mic's out at 0.31mm while the 20lb line mic's out at 0.38mm, IIRC. I haven't use it long enough to make a fair judgement, but so far, the 3 spools I've gone through have been very satisfactory.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i have a line that measures .31mm at 20#. if you want a "not so complete list of line diameter to strength ratio" let me know.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Of the two line originally mentioned, agree entirely on the BG, only downside is that it absorbs water. After a soaking you tend to dissapear in a cloud of spray when casting conventional!

However, Tritanium Plus and later derivatives are my go to line for fishing.

BB


----------

